# Anyone find my keys on Angeles Crest?



## MaxPower (Jan 14, 2005)

I know this is a long shot but Sat (4/8) I lost my baggie with my car key/fob, license and CC while climbing Angeles Crest. I last saw it at the Red Box stop near the water bubbler. I realized I didn't have it when I went to buy water at Neucomb Ranch. If by some stroke of luck someone turned it in or has it, please let me know. thanks!


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Yeah... What's your address and can you describe your car for me please.  

Sorry I couldn't help it... I hope you luck out and they turn up.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

rocco said:


> Yeah...  What's your address and can you describe your car for me please.
> 
> Sorry I couldn't help it... I hope you luck out and they turn up.


Funny guy. (sigh.)


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 14, 2005)

DrRoebuck said:


> Funny guy. (sigh.)


yeah. kick a man when he is down.


----------

